# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  3 món không nên bỏ qua khi đến Nha Trang

## heocoi

*Tới Nha Trang, ngoài hải sản, bạn nên "lê la" vỉa hè để thưởng thức những món bình dân mà lạ miệng của thành phố biển. Chắc chắn khi rời nơi đây, hương vị của chúng sẽ làm bạn phải nhớ nhung, thèm thuồng.
*
*
Bánh canh cá dầm*

Bánh canh là món đặc sản rất nổi tiếng ở Nha Trang mà hầu như du khách nào đến đây cũng phải một lần thưởng thức.

Nếu là người miền Bắc, thoạt đầu, nhìn tô bánh canh bạn sẽ liên tưởng ngay đến các món bún nước quen thuộc. Tuy nhiên, sợi bánh canh mềm hơn nhiều, dù to gấp 3-4 lần sợi bún của đất Bắc nhưng cũng "trơn tuồn tuột", rất dễ ăn, đó là lí do mà lúc thưởng thức bánh canh, người ta không bao giờ dùng đũa, chỉ cần một chiếc thìa to là đã có thể xì xụp hết bát bánh canh một cách ngon lành.

Cái ngon của bánh canh không chỉ nằm ở thứ nước dùng ngọt ngọt, chua chua, cay cay - hương vị rất đặc trưng yêu thích của miền Nam, mà nhiều người "mê mệt" món ăn này còn bởi độ chất của những khúc cá thu mềm, ngọt, thơm và không có một chút xương nào. Đặc biệt, dù bạn có dầm nát miếng cá thu hòa lẫn cùng nước dùng thì bát bánh canh cũng không bao giờ bị tanh nồng, trái lại còn thấy ngon hơn, thú vị hơn nhiều.

Ngoài cá thu dầm thì một tô bánh canh đầy đủ còn có thêm chả, bao tử cá, khúc giò heo lớn, khiến món ăn càng "chất lượng" hơn bao giờ hết.

*Bánh căn*

Bánh căn quả là một món lý tưởng cho một buổi chiều đói lòng tại thành phố biển, có lẽ sẽ làm hài lòng bất kì tín đồ mê ăn vặt nào.

 
Bánh căn hiểu nôm na là loại bánh bột gạo nướng nhưng chỉ cần nhìn qua đã thấy hấp dẫn ngay. Đó không phải là thứ bánh có thể làm theo tác phong công nghiệp, mà nhất định phải được thưởng thức ngay khi vừa mới ra lò, còn nóng hổi. Bởi vậy, khi đến bất kì quán bánh căn nào, bạn sẽ bắt gặp ngay hình ảnh người chủ quán ngồi bên cái lò lớn, trên đó có khoảng chục cái khuôn bánh tròn nhỏ, có cả vung đậy trông như những chiếc niêu đất xinh xinh. Khi có khách gọi, họ mới bắt đầu chế biến từng chiếc bánh căn trên các khuôn bánh ấy. Nhờ thế mới đảm bảo bánh thơm ngon, nóng giòn.

Bánh căn có nhiều loại, phổ biến được ưa thích nhất là bánh căn trứng và mực. Tức là ngoài bột gạo cho vào khuôn nướng lên, thì trong mỗi chiếc bánh còn có thêm một quả trứng chim cút hoặc một con mực nhỏ xíu (cân xứng với những chiếc bánh căn xinh xinh). Thế nên khi ăn bánh căn, bạn không chỉ cảm nhận được vị bột gạo bùi mềm bên trong, thơm giòn, cháy cạnh bên ngoài, mà còn thấy "chất" hơn, ngon miệng hơn nhờ trứng với mực hấp dẫn.

Tuy nhiên, bánh căn không thể hoàn hảo nếu thiếu một chén nước mắm ớt tỏi, chua chua ngọt ngọt được bỏ thật nhiều hành lá phi qua với mỡ. Bạn càng chấm bánh căn ngập vào nước mắm thì càng thấy món ăn đậm đà, ngon miệng.
*
Bún bò*

Rất nhiều du khách đến Nha Trang sau một giấc ngủ đêm là nghĩ ngay tới thực đơn bữa sáng: bún bò - món na ná bún bò giò heo của của Huế nhưng lại thơm ngon, dễ ăn, dễ hợp khẩu vị với mọi người hơn.

Bún bò Nha Trang có sợi bún to, hòa lẫn trong thứ nước canh mang hương vị rất đậm đà, thơm mùi mắm ruốc, sóng sánh nổi váng màu vàng của ớt, đủ để làm thực khách phải xuýt xoa và "đã đời" vì cái vị cay nồng. Đặc biệt, bún bò Nha Trang hấp dẫn bởi thứ thịt bò mà hầu như ai ăn một lần cũng "khoái" ngay. Nó khá giống với loại thịt bò chín của phở Hà Nội, nhưng là phần thịt bò bắp, rất nhiều gân, có vị hơi ngòn ngọt, được ninh nhừ và mềm để dễ dàng ngấm với nước lèo thơm ngon.

Bên cạnh đó, một tô bún bò còn trở nên phong phú hơn nhờ có thêm tiết luộc, khoanh giò heo hoặc một khúc đầu móng giò béo ngậy. Ngoài ra, một đĩa rau gồm giá đỗ, xà lách, bắp chuối thái mỏng cũng là thứ không thể thiếu khi thưởng thức bún bò Nha Trang. Có vậy, bạn mới tận hưởng được hết vị ngon, ngọt, thơm, mát của món ăn hấp dẫn này.




Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Hà Nội - Nha Trang - Vinpearland  - Hà Nội(4 ngày 3 đêm - Giá 1.950.000 VNĐ/Khách)* - *Ha Noi - Nha Trang - Vinpearland - Ha Noi(4 ngay 3 dem - Gia 1.950.000 VND/Khach) * 

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Nha Trang* - *tour du lich Nha Trang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Nha Trang click vào *du lịch Nha Trang* - *du lich Nha Trang*

----------


## playboy

ui ui, ngon quá, thèm quá đi

----------


## iphone

bán căn, nhìn lạ thế nhỉ?

----------


## damvanhuong

đang đói.sao lại bất công như vậy

----------


## toidi.net

Nhìn rất hấp dẫn, hy vọng sẽ được thương thức món này trong dịp đi NT tới

----------


## hoaban

Ngoài Hà Nội có những món này không nhỉ, nhìn hấp dẫn quá.

----------


## dung89

giờ mới nghe bánh căn

----------

